

ICANN opens domains to creativity - joshmlewis
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-internet-domain-20110621,0,6981339.story

======
dudurocha
I wonder how this could slow down the internet. As we know, to reach a
website, we need to translate the name and find the IP address. But, the DNS
is organized in a hierarchy way, that the top level domains are well listed.

If we allow the new names, how could we make a Domain Name Server to reach all
over the world? And if we make one that is exclusive for the new domains, and
we put in the US, the connection in chine will be as low as if they dont have
a domains server at all.

My question is, do they ( ICANN) is taking the technical issues? If yes, how
do they deal with it?

